# Hydralic top link



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Anyone install a hyd. top link on any of the compact tractors? I do a fair amount of brush hogging and feel it might be worth the expense. Experience, thoughts etc. thanks, Bob


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, I've been running a hydraulic top link for years.
They work great.
Use it nearly every time I use the tractor.
After running a hydraulic top link, I wouldn't want to be without one.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I use a hydraulic top link for light brush mower work, allows me to tip it up and back into brush piles and blackberry thickets. If you beat about with heavy mowers where the stump jumper is being hit and bouncing the deck, using a rear blade and hitting rocks, or doing tillage where a root can be hit they just introduce a component that can and does fail by blowing hydraulic lines and fittings from impacts to the implement, plus it requires one of your pairs of rear spools to operate.

Useful feature, just not a universal do it all solution.


----------

